# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Ç'dëshiron të hash ?

## Enii

:arushi: 

qofte ....

----------


## aMLe

*Tbej mire!
Dua te ha uje*

----------


## Bardhi

Po mendone te pini.

----------


## EpiKada

*Sme hahet asgje*

----------


## Bardhi

Per momentin  e kisha pire nje birre, por jo vetem psh me.....alem de.

----------


## Apollyon

Ca qofte zgare, salce kosi, dy qepe te njoma, 3 veze te skuqme + patate, nji kriko birre te madhe..

----------


## EpiKada

> Ca qofte zgare, salce kosi, dy qepe te njoma, 3 veze te skuqme + patate, nji kriko birre te madhe..


*i bere corbe ha ah ah ah*

----------


## Apollyon

> *i bere corbe ha ah ah ah*


Do vish te me ndihmosh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## EpiKada

> Do vish te me ndihmosh


*birren qepet qoftet  konsumoi ti

une vetem patate*  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Apollyon

Po mire, meqe mendoke se patatet e skuqme te mbajn ne diete, atehre vazhdo e ha..

Po veze te skuqura do, te skuqim ndonje shtese per ty, se ato 3-ja jan te miat  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## EpiKada

> Po mire, meqe mendoke se patatet e skuqme te mbajn ne diete, atehre vazhdo e ha..
> 
> Po veze te skuqura do, te skuqim ndonje shtese per ty, se ato 3-ja jan te miat


JO SE UNE NUK DI SE DIGJEM  :rrotullo syte:   :rrotullo syte:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Trahana.........

----------


## Dr1s3ru

Një Pizz Shtëpie.... 
haahaahhaah

----------


## EpiKada

> Trahana.........


*uu sa po qesh sa kohe pa me rene ne mend trahana*

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> *uu sa po qesh sa kohe pa me rene ne mend trahana*


Me gjalp te djegur...e buke 50-sjeçe.

----------


## ardi ht

mu da metale mi servo me ni pijat hahah

----------


## lisa12

Me qefe do haja sallat me fruta

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

tiramisu  :perqeshje:

----------


## e panjohura

Akullore........

----------


## broken_smile

cokollata kiss kiss

----------

